

TED: The World's Coolest Conference - SocialHacks
http://www.dutiee.com/blogs-aljazeera-net/europe/2011/07/09/ted-worlds-coolest-conference

======
Troll_Whisperer
TED used to be awesome. 5 years ago when its talks page was dominated by
scientists, philosophers, futurists and entrepreneurs, it was the best source
of videos on the net.

Now the front page has some woman and her cello, some guy who survived cancer
and someone talking about "a circle of caring". TED no longer represents
people like me. It represents the politically correct and the boring.

